# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Simon's Wed 12th Sept 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Host for the next evening 



Simon Wilkinson from NZ Electric Vehicles

Wed 12th Sept 7:30-9:00ish
133 Easterbrook Road
Rangiora

Great to see the new EV on the road the other night. Fantastic to hear about and then see the inaugural advertising of a new solar power panel generation venture.
Simon from NZ Electric Vehicles has kindly agreed to show us his garage and stuff. We all know he is a very keen promoter for EVs and has some great kit.

His address is ……

http://maps.google.co.nz/maps?q=133+Easterbrook+Road&hl=en&ll=-43.34155,172.581804&spn=0.01225,0.028346&sll=-43.340546,172.582086&sspn=0.001539,0.003543&t=h&hn ear=133+Easterbrook+Rd,+Fernside+7691,+Canterbury& z=16




Great to see any and all. If anyone wants to host a meeting as a change of scene then all you need to do is offer and it will happen.


Good to see all the new faces at the last meeting as well as those more familiar ones. 



As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been..

Best regards

David Newton


----------



## KiwiCatherineJemma (Sep 5, 2012)

I should be at the club meeting tonight and will hopefully make contact with someone able to be filmed in the daylight, sometime in the next few days...I have some footage already but am really keen to get some daylight video of a road legal EV whizzing along etc. I will have a camera and extra lights with me tonight, if anyone who wants to be filmed is there tonight with their EV, but darkness outside limits the options available to get good pictures.


----------



## Plymouth60 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Simon for an enjoyable evening.
It was the first time I have attended, and it was great to meet so many like minded people.

Cheers
John


----------

